# Looking for Sorry game board pieces, and marbles



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I have been going on mission trips to Belize, and have recently been buying games for the kids for our next trip. I bought the game Sorry, but it doesn't have all of the game pieces to it. I'm thinking there is probably some game pieces people may have, and don't have the game board anymore.

And one of the boys I video chat with every week, collects marbles, so I have been looking for marbles.
PM me or send me an email - [email protected]


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I may find some pieces, but I lost my marbles years ago!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

36 Sorry! Board Game Lot of Replacement Pieces Movers Pawns Solid Colors | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 36 Sorry! Board Game Lot of Replacement Pieces Movers Pawns Solid Colors at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you been checking your local thrift or Goodwill stores? Ours all carry donated games.

I know my kids have several pounds of marbles around here but I don't know where they hid them.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> I know my kids have several pounds of marbles around here but I don't know where they hid them.


Turn the lights out and walk around barefoot. I always seems to find them that way.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My kids haven't played with their marbles for years. But I find some in my garden every time I till it. The kids who used to live there lost a lot of marbles.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

67drake said:


> Turn the lights out and walk around barefoot. I always seems to find them that way.


That's how i find Legos


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

RJ2019 said:


> That's how i find Legos


<<< >>>
I know from experience a plastic high heel Barbie shoe in the carpet will cripple a bare foot man..


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Cant help with games. But tell us about Belize. If it was a shorter flight i would go.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Remember those old metal jacks? We all heard about it the night Grandma stepped on one. She was even wearing shoes when it happened.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> Remember those old metal jacks? We all heard about it the night Grandma stepped on one. She was even wearing shoes when it happened.


Nasty things!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Forcast said:


> But tell us about Belize. If it was a shorter flight i would go.


Our mission trip visited Haiti in 2018 and planned to go back in 2020. However, due to the civil uprising, protests, and everything - it wasn't deemed safe enough, so we looked elsewhere and came up with Praying Pelican and a trip to Belize. Our trip was in March 2020. (We just made it home before they started closing the airports due to the pandemic.). We ended up in a small village called Santa Familia - where for 5 days, we do a daily Vacation Bible School for the kids, and buy food and essentials for needy families. VBS is usually in the afternoon, so mornings are spent going to the needy families, visiting them, giving them supplies, and praying for them. This year, we went in June - initially scheduled for January, but due to Covid it was postponed until June. Don't go to Belize in June - it's HOT and HUMID!! But still had a wonderful time - with VBS, the kids, and helping needy families. I made friends with 3 brothers - now 14, 13, and 11. I video chat with them every week. Our 3rd trip to Santa Familia is scheduled for this coming March.


----------

